# Calvin quote- a question



## saintandsinner77 (Nov 16, 2011)

For when Augustine says (Ep. 118) that certain churches in his day rejected the formal imitation of Christ in the washing of feet, lest that rite should seem to pertain to baptism, he intimates that there was then no kind of washing which had any resemblance to baptism. Be this as it may, I will never admit that the apostolic spirit gave rise to that daily sign by which baptism, while brought back to remembrance, is in a manner repeated. I attach no importance to the fact, that Augustine elsewhere ascribes other things to the apostles. For as he has nothing better than conjecture, it is not sufficient for forming a judgment concerning a matter of so much moment. Lastly, though we should grant that the things which he mentions are derived from the apostolic age, *there is a great difference between instituting some exercise of piety, which believers may use with a free conscience, or may abstain from if they think the observance not to be useful, and enacting a law which brings the conscience into bondage. *

Book 4, Chapter 10, institutes

How should a Reformed believer understand the statement in bold by Calvin?


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 16, 2011)

I think an example would be for a Christian to decide not to watch television as a personal exercise in piety. Noting wrong with that at all. 

But if he goes around telling other Christians to do what he does, he is seeking to enact a law that he doesn't have warrant to enact.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Nov 16, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> I think an example would be for a Christian to decide not to watch television as a personal exercise in piety. Noting wrong with that at all.
> 
> But if he goes around telling other Christians to do what he does, he is seeking to enact a law that he doesn't have warrant to enact.



Agreed- do you also think that Calvin, in this quote, is saying that the conscience of a believer should be protected against church/fellow believer-imposed requirements that God Himself has has not required ?


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 16, 2011)

saintandsinner77 said:


> Agreed- do you also think that Calvin, in this quote, is saying that the conscience of a believer should be protected against church/fellow believer-imposed requirements that God Himself has has not required ?



Sure, as long as the would-be act of piety is not some form of sin, as in idolatry. The church definitely has a say in such practices.

It seems pretty straightforward to me. If a church decrees that your car can only have a certain brand of tire, it is out of bounds. But if you take your favorite tire and burn incense to it in the privacy of your home, bowing down 3 times a day, there is a problem that needs to be dealt with.

And if you decide to personally abstain from a certain food for spiritual reasons, fine. But if you start boasting to others about how wonderful it is, how it has caused you to grow, and suggesting they try this new practice for spiritual cleansing, well, the church ought to have a say because it might have the tendency to spread a false doctrine and lead weak brothers astray.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Nov 16, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> saintandsinner77 said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed- do you also think that Calvin, in this quote, is saying that the conscience of a believer should be protected against church/fellow believer-imposed requirements that God Himself has has not required ?
> ...



So do you think the following might be ok for a Reformed Christian to do, and not be committing idolatry or sin:
1) singing non-inspired Christmas hymns around Christmas time in one's home
2) Praying using an uninspired Puritan prayer book in one's devotional time


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 16, 2011)

saintandsinner77 said:


> So do you think the following might be ok for a Reformed Christian to do, and not be committing idolatry or sin:
> 1) singing non-inspired Christmas hymns around Christmas time in one's home
> 2) Praying using an uninspired Puritan prayer book in one's devotional time



Socrates might think so, since it seems you are trying his method, but it's not my place to say. Maybe do a thread search on the regulative principle and whether it applies to home worship. 

And contemplate 1 Corinthians chapters 8 and 10.


----------

